# Snail Question



## edo100 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 10 g tank that I want to put some live plants. I have two Zebra Snails, are Zebra Snails aka pond snails or common snails that eat plants?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive never had mine eat any just the dead parts.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

if they are nerites they are plant friendly.  Even pond snails aren't too bad if you do find them. Just be careful not to over feed.


----------

